# 2.5 Timing belt or timing chain



## willafb (Apr 22, 2008)

I was wondering if the VW 2.5 uses a timing belt or timing chain?


----------



## kaptinkangaru (Aug 17, 2006)

chain.


----------



## willafb (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: (kaptinkangaru)*

so if its a timing chain it doesn't need to be replaced at 105K like the old 2.0 115HP?


----------



## kaptinkangaru (Aug 17, 2006)

check your manual, but i think 105K sounds about right for replacement.


----------



## BuddyWh (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: (kaptinkangaru)*

I don't recall seeing anything in my manual about scheduled replacement of the chain.
The usual regime with a chain is to replace it when needed if it wears; you'd know that because the timing will become a little sloppy resulting in a rough idle. Why would you need to replace it on a schedule since, unlike a belt, it's not going to break completely?


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (BuddyWh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BuddyWh* »_ Why would you need to replace it on a schedule since, unlike a belt, it's not going to break completely?

Don't count on that...I had a Chevy company station wagon throw one row of its two row timing chain..chain went right thru the front cover and massive oil leak insued!


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: (BuddyWh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BuddyWh* »_I don't recall seeing anything in my manual about scheduled replacement of the chain.
The usual regime with a chain is to replace it when needed if it wears; you'd know that because the timing will become a little sloppy resulting in a rough idle. Why would you need to replace it on a schedule since, unlike a belt, it's not going to break completely?

chains shouldn't need to be replaced ever. over time and miles, guides can break. on VR6 the chains can go anywhere from 120k-200k. i know someone who never replaced the chains and the car has 250k on it. 
i don't know about the 2.5 though. i haven't seen anyone needed them yet. 
i doubt your problem is the chains. do you have a cel?


----------



## BuddyWh (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: (2ohgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2ohgti* »_
chains shouldn't need to be replaced ever. over time and miles, guides can break. on VR6 the chains can go anywhere from 120k-200k. i know someone who never replaced the chains and the car has 250k on it. 
i don't know about the 2.5 though. i haven't seen anyone needed them yet. 
i doubt your problem is the chains. do you have a cel? 

woops...I don't have a prob...maybe you meant the OP?
You comment about the guide breaking made sense though: I recall the guide breaking on a motorcycle I had. It clattered like the engine was full of rocks....luckily, Honda had an extended warranty and did the work for free!
I guess that's something to keep an eye on in our Rabbits: do you know if the guides can be easily replaced without removing the transmission and the back end of the motor?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (BuddyWh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BuddyWh* »_
do you know if the guides can be easily replaced without removing the transmission and the back end of the motor?


TOP chain and guides can be replaced withOTU the trans removed...lower chain MUST have the trans out to do.
a bit of info for you guys....IF all the guides total destroy in the upper chain,(wont happenbut...) and none of them are left...the car WILL still run and the chain will NOT hit anything. there is plenty of room with the guides out. also (not a fact- butan educated guess) the CEL shouldn't come on even if the cams get out of time a hair, which is the worse that can happen....the ecu will adjust the cam timing and the car should run ok for you still...
*YET this does NOT mean you shouldn't get it fixed or replaced...*


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: (BuddyWh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BuddyWh* »_
woops...I don't have a prob...maybe you meant the OP?
You comment about the guide breaking made sense though: I recall the guide breaking on a motorcycle I had. It clattered like the engine was full of rocks....luckily, Honda had an extended warranty and did the work for free!
I guess that's something to keep an eye on in our Rabbits: do you know if the guides can be easily replaced without removing the transmission and the back end of the motor?


sorry, not you the OP








you are right about the motorcycle. it's sort of the same idea with the guides. it does get noisey, like a can a marbles being shook up. hopefully VW made stonger guides on these then the VRs.


----------

